# Trufuel



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Has anybody used trufuel in any of their machines? I know its ethanol free fuel and its supposed to be equal to 92 octane fuel. Any thoughts on this product


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

storm2410 said:


> Has anybody used trufuel in any of their machines? I know its ethanol free fuel and its supposed to be equal to 92 octane fuel. Any thoughts on this product


I know it's expensive. I don't know if I'm right or wrong but I always just use stabilized gas. If it gets a little age on it I dump it in my truck and buy new, fresh regular gas and use a stabilizer and a bit of Seafoam.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I like and have used a lot of the ethanol free gasoline. I use it to test and initial run of rebuild or if I am not going to use the machine for a little while. I also use the marine formulated Stabil. It is expensive but trouble free.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I noticed this canned fuel at Home Depot on my last visit. Doesn't it work out to be something like $32/gallon


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

I only use Trufuel for my Honda snowblower, Exmark lawnmower and Stihl weedwacker.

Yes, its about 8 dollars per bottle. However, a homeowner like myself would never use very much per year. I spent 300 dollars on a repair bill for my Exmark. The mechanic blamed the internal rust in the Kawasaki motor to gas with ethanol. I've never used gas from a gas station since.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

I use it for my weed whackers and blowers, and have had no problems with it. For my lawnmowers and snowblower I use non-ethanol gas with marine grade stable


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I gave up and use it in my little 2 strokes, weed wacker, leaf blower and chainsaw and it put an end to a lot of nonsense. My 4 stroke machines do fine on stabilized regular E10.

All get drained and run dry for extended storage except the chainsaw.

Pete


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

*Trufuel for summer storage?*

Why not use an E-10 fuel with a stabilizer through the winter and at the end of the season use Trufuel for summer storage? (I don't have a convenient source for E-0 to use regularly.) Admittedly that means burning or draining the E-10, adding the Trufuel and letting the engine run long enough so Trufuel is throughout the system.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

That sounds like a good idea for my 2 stroke OPE's. For my 4 cycle OPE's I was thinking of using av gas. I have several small airports near me. I don't think they use ethanol gas. I will check with them. In the summer I'll check with the marina down the road to see if they have ethanol free gas. I'm not concerned with the generator as I run that every 2-3 months for at least a half hour. It's the snow blower and power washer that get used then stored.

Whimsey


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm fortunate enough to have a ready supply of ethanol free gas here. Mills Fleet Farm sells 89 and 91 octane ethanol free at prices comparable to other stations E10. I use it in everything that I put gas in.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Its good to use in machines that are used infrequently. I also will run a machine dry then put a third of a can into the tank and run it empty again. Over kill but I feel reassured that the ethanol gas has run out of the carb and will not leave varnish in the bowl.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I use TruFuel, or one of the similar brands in my chainsaw, just because it's used infrequently. I don't think I'd use it in my snowblower, just for cost reasons. I use gas with Stabil.
The idea to keep it in the tank during the Summer is a good idea though. I'll try that!


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

*Camp Fuel as a cheaper option?*

I'm into remote control boats, and most of them have basically a heavily modified chainsaw engine. Quite a few guys that I know run camp fuel, AKA white gas or Coleman fuel in thier engines. The love the camp fuel because there's no smell and no ethanol damage.
This might be a much cheaper alternative than those small cans of TruFuel. Camp fuel is usually under $15 a gallon:

http://www.truevalue.com/product/Li...-Lanterns-Stoves-1-Gal/39573.uts?keyword=camp 


Just a thought!


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I have been running "Racing Gas" in all my power equipment for the last 25 years and I have never had a carburetor issue. I can buy "Racing Gas" a quite a few gas stations in my area with no Ethanol and at $6.00 a gallon, it's still a good deal.


----------

